# AquaSkim 40 - Probleme mit Fangkorb



## CityCobra (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Seit ein paar Tagen habe ich festgestellt, dass der Fangkorb meines AquaSkim 40 Skimmers nicht fest auf dem Rohr sitzt welches nach unten führt, 
sondern der rutscht nach einer Weile immer ein Stück hoch.
Somit sitzt er aber nicht richtig auf seiner Verankerung und arbeitet wahrscheinlich auch nicht so wie er sollte.
Wenn ich den Korb dann wieder korrekt aufsetze, macht es eigentlich den Eindruck das er gut und fest auf der Unterkonstruktion sitzt.
Keine Ahnung warum sich das Ding ab und zu löst. 
An einem zu vollen Korb kann es nicht liegen, ich habe zur Zeit kaum noch Blätter, Algen etc. darin.
Hat von Euch Jemand ähnliche Probleme mit dem AquaSkim 40, oder eine Idee woran es liegen könnte, oder einen Tipp was ich machen könnte das der Korb da bleibt wo er sitzen soll?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AquaSkim 40 - Probleme mit Fangkorb*

Hallo,
falls es dich tröstet. Das Problem hatte ich auch immer, eine Lösung habe ich dafür nie gefunden


----------



## Andreas39 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AquaSkim 40 - Probleme mit Fangkorb*

Das Gleiche Problem hatte ich auch eine Zeitlang gehabt ist zwar nicht die beste Lösung gewesen.Aber ich hatte eine Zeitlang ein Kieselstein mit im Korb gelegt gehabt und irgendwann hat sich das von allein gelegt.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AquaSkim 40 - Probleme mit Fangkorb*



Manches kann so einfach sein. Da bin ich nicht drauf gekommen


----------



## CityCobra (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AquaSkim 40 - Probleme mit Fangkorb*

Scheinbar bin ich nicht der Einzige mit diesem Problem. 
Handelt es sich bei dem AquaSkim 40 etwa um eine Fehlkonstruktion, oder sind nur bestimmte Baureihen davon betroffen?
Könnte es evtl. auch etwas mit der eingestellten Höhe des Skimmers zu tun haben, oder mit der Pumpenleistung etc.?
Der Tipp mit dem Beschweren des Korbs ist erstmal nicht schlecht, kann aber auch keine Dauerlösung sein.
Wenn hier kein "richtiger" Lösungsvorschlag mehr kommen sollte, setze ich mich evtl. Morgen direkt mit dem Hersteller in Verbindung, um das Problem zu schildern.
Evtl. haben die ja eine Lösung dafür.


----------



## gAudi (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AquaSkim 40 - Probleme mit Fangkorb*

Hallo,
auch bei mir im Korb befindet sich ein Stein. Dieses Problem tritt glaube ich auf, wenn sich am Korb irgendwo ein wenig Luft gefangen hat. Ergo, es passiert nach dem Reinigen.
Wenn man den Korb nach der Reinigung ein wenig unterwasser ruckartig dreht, dann steigen ein paar Luftbläschen auf, und das Problem ist gelöst. Zumindest war es so bei mir. Da aber nicht nur ich den Fangkorb reinige, habe ich zur Sicherheit einfach ein Steinchen reingelegt. Für mich stellt der Stein keine großartige Behinderung dar!
Aber grundsätzlich haben in meinem Bekanntenkreis alle das gleiche "Problem" mit dem Skimmer!

Schönen Sonntag noch...

                ...Günni


----------



## Boomer64 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AquaSkim 40 - Probleme mit Fangkorb*

hallo,
auch ich hatte das problem mit dem korb,ich habe es so gelöst in dem ich zwei lagen klebeband auf das rohr wo der korb sich reinlegt gewickelt habe und das wahrs,bis heute noch einwandfrei.

schönen tag noch!!!


----------



## CityCobra (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AquaSkim 40 - Probleme mit Fangkorb*



Boomer64 schrieb:


> ich habe es so gelöst in dem ich zwei lagen klebeband auf das rohr wo der korb sich reinlegt gewickelt habe und das wahrs,bis heute noch einwandfrei.


Und noch ein AquaSkim 40 Besitzer mit dem gleichen Problem... :shock
Also offenbar doch ein weit verbreitetes Phänomen.
Das mit dem Klebeband hört sich auch gut an, nur muss ich nicht dafür den kpl. Skimmer aus den Teich nehmen?
Dies möchte ich eigentlich vermeiden, zumal der Sockel sehr gut und ideal sitzt, nachdem er mit Steinen beschwert wurde.
Die "Kieselstein-Methode" ist viel einfacher umzusetzen.


----------



## Boomer64 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AquaSkim 40 - Probleme mit Fangkorb*

hallo,
du musst doch nur die stellschraube lösen und dann das rohr hochziehen,etwas trocknen lassen dann das band drum und fertig!!!
vorher kannst du den wasserstand messen zwischen oberkante rohr bis zu dem wasser,dann hast du die gleiche einstellung von deinem skimmer.


----------



## CityCobra (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AquaSkim 40 - Probleme mit Fangkorb*



Boomer64 schrieb:


> du musst doch nur die stellschraube lösen und dann das rohr hochziehen,etwas trocknen lassen dann das band drum und fertig!!!


Sorry, aber ich hatte den Skimmer nicht selbst "montiert", sondern mein Galabauer. 
Habe gerade ein wenig gegoogelt, und es scheint sich zu bestätigen das es sich um einen Produktionsmangel handelt: 

http://www.oase-livingwater.com/ext...753.html?sid=dd3eaee2a46a7db533454c825013ac75

http://www.oase-livingwater.com/ext....php?f=9&t=3453&p=16551&hilit=aquaskim#p16551

Diese "Eiern" des Skimmers auf der Oberfläche habe ich auch.


----------



## Boomer64 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AquaSkim 40 - Probleme mit Fangkorb*

wenn dei skimmer eiert ist entweder die pumpe zu schwach,oder der schlauch von skimmer zur pumpe zu lang!!!


----------



## CityCobra (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AquaSkim 40 - Probleme mit Fangkorb*



Boomer64 schrieb:


> wenn dei skimmer eiert ist entweder die pumpe zu schwach,oder der schlauch von skimmer zur pumpe zu lang!!!


Das die Pumpe zu schwach ist glaube ich nicht, ist eine Aquamax 12.000
Dieses "Eiern" habe ich ja nicht ständig, sondern nur wenn der Korb nicht mehr richtig sitzt.
Das mit dem langen Schlauch vom Skimmer zur Pumpe könnte allerdings stimmen.
Die Infos und Anleitungen auf der Living Water Seite sind ja wohl mehr als bescheiden.
Und die angebliche AquaSkim 40 Ersatzteilliste entpuppt sich als IP 350 Liste. :crazy
Hatte mir gerade die PDFs angesehen.


----------



## Boomer64 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AquaSkim 40 - Probleme mit Fangkorb*

mache doch einfach das klebeband an das rohr und gut ist,das ist eine arbeit von zwei minuten!!!!!:


----------



## CityCobra (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AquaSkim 40 - Probleme mit Fangkorb*



Boomer64 schrieb:


> mache doch einfach das klebeband an das rohr und gut ist,das ist eine arbeit von zwei minuten!!!!!:


Von wegen!
Habe ich versucht, aber das Ergebnis sind nasse Klamotten. 
Die Verschraubung sitzt einfach zu stramm, und obwohl ich von oben mit beiden Händen daran gedreht habe, bekomme ich sie nicht locker.
Um mehr Kraft ausüben zu können müsste ich wohl in den Teich springen, und dazu habe ich gerade keine Lust.
Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, könnte es sein das die eingestellte Höhe einen Einfluss auf dieses komische Verhalten des Korbs hat?
Mir kam die Höhe etwas zu tief vor, und ich habe dies nun mal korrigiert.
Evtl. wird es auf diesen beiden Bildern etwas deutlicher:
Man sieht das noch die Spitze des Fangkorbs, bzw. dessen Griff herausschaut. 
Vorher war diese ein ganzes Stück unter der Wasseroberfläche.
Ich vermute das bedingt durch den Auftrieb des Fangkorbs es zu den Problemen gekommen sein könnte.
Oder was meint Ihr dazu?
Ich teste mal ob sich das Problem nun gelöst hat...


----------



## Vespabesitzer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AquaSkim 40 - Probleme mit Fangkorb*

Generell ist es so,..

das ein "Eiern" begünstigt wird, wenn relativ wenig Wasser gesaugt wird...

desweiteren ist das "Eiern" besonders stark, wenn der Skimmer nicht richtig 90grad senkrecht steht.

Zur Höhe,.. wieviel cm kannst du ihn denn unter die Wasseroberfläche z.B. mit einem Stock drücken ??
Sollten ca. 2cm sein...

Bei mir kam das "Aufschwimmen" nicht durch den Korb, (da habe ich auch einen kleinen Kieselstein drinnen,.. sondern, dass ich nur eine
2000 Liter Pumpe dran laufen habe,.. 
daher habe ich zu den bestehenden Löchern noch 4 weitere rein gebohrt,..

APROPOS Löscher,...  guck mal nach ob die richtig sauber und frei sind, wenn nicht, kommt das Skimmerrohr auch hoch,...


Kann auch sein, das Oase "nachgebessert" haben,.. letzte Woche im Laden, sah ein neuerer Carton etwas anders aus,.. (als ob das Oberteil "schmaler" geworden ist)

mfG.


----------



## Spoony (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AquaSkim 40 - Probleme mit Fangkorb*

Mh, wir haben das Problem bei unserem Skimmer nicht. Pumpe ist eine Aquamax 12000. Pumpe steht auf Stufe 3, Schlauch zum Skimmer ist ca. 1m lang.


----------



## CityCobra (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AquaSkim 40 - Probleme mit Fangkorb*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Zur Höhe,.. wieviel cm kannst du ihn denn unter die Wasseroberfläche z.B. mit einem Stock drücken ??
> Sollten ca. 2cm sein...


Hallo!

Also obwohl ich die Höhe gerade etwas korrigiert habe, sind das wohl eher mehr als nur 2cm, ich schätze ca. 5cm.
Vorher als ich das Problem mit dem herum eiern hatte, waren es deutlich mehr.
Dadurch das das Rohr so tief eingestellt war, fand auch das aufgesetzte Oberteil keinen richtigen seitlichen Halt mehr.
Könnte ja evtl. auch daran gelegen haben, keine Ahnung.
Aber interessant was Du da schreibst von wegen mögliche Nachbesserung seitens OASE.


----------



## lollo (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AquaSkim 40 - Probleme mit Fangkorb*

Hallo,

die richtige Einbauhöhe des Standrohres ist schon für die Führung des Schwimmers von Bedeutung. Ob er nur 1 cm Führung hat, oder etwas mehr, mag sich sehr wohl dann im Eiern bemerkbar machen.
Das Eiern selbst würde ich vernachlässigen, es bewegt die Wasseroberfläche, und bringt dadurch auch Sauerstoff ins Wasser.  Schließlich kann er ja 160 mm Wasserstandsdifferenzen ausgleichen, und das, wohl eher beim Verdunsten des Wassers.

Ich persönlich halte es so, (wurde auch schon in einer Antwort vorher hier aufgeführt) dass ich nach dem Reinigen den Schwimmer zwei bis drei mal unter Wasser drücke um die Luft raus zulassen.
Als Pumpe betreibe ich die Aquamax Eco 8000 in der Stellung 2 für den Skimmer.


----------



## CityCobra (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AquaSkim 40 - Probleme mit Fangkorb*

Update:

Im OASE-Forum bzw. auf Living Water heißt habe ich eine Info gefunden, OASE empfiehlt das sich das Rohr des Skimmers, ohne Fangkorb und Skimmer selbst sollte ca. 6 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche sein.
Ich habe gerade den Skimmer und den Korb entfernt und nachgemessen -
Es sind ca. 5cm die ich aktuell an Höhe gemessen habe.
Der Teich ist aber auch nicht randvoll.
Wenn ich wieder etwas Wasser nachfülle, müsste es dann ziemlich exakt passen.
Jetzt heißt es abwarten und testen...


----------



## Christian und Frauke (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AquaSkim 40 - Probleme mit Fangkorb*

Hallo Leute,
einfach einen kleinen Streifen Dachdeckerblei um das konische Mittelstück des Korbs,dann schwimmt da nichts mehr auf

Das Eiern entsteht bei mir wenn der Teich randvoll ist,hat wie schon vorher gesagt was mit dem Wasserstand zu tun.

Aber 2cm unter der Oberfläche halte ich für viel zu wenigda bin ich ja ständig am Wasser auffüllen,das Oberteil runterdrücken hilft bei mir auchwenn der Wasserstand nicht extrem hoch ist,und wenn dann lass ich ihn halt mal eiern:evil


----------



## CityCobra (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AquaSkim 40 - Probleme mit Fangkorb*

Hatte ich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen -

Das mit dem Herunterdrücken des Skimmers um Luft entweichen zu lassen ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, bzw. wird auch von mir praktiziert.
Eigentlich sollte sowas doch gar nicht nötig sein, also noch ein weiterer Minuspunkt auf meiner Liste.

@Christian und Frauke:
Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem __ Blei.
Behalte ich auch mal in der Hinterhand für den Notfall.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AquaSkim 40 - Probleme mit Fangkorb*

mit meiner Angabe, meinte ich "MINIMUM" 2cm !!   als "Hilfs-Ansatz", wenn man den Standskimmer ausrichtet,.. was Marc ja machen wollte,..

danach ist ein Tauchen zwischen 2-7cm sicherlich o.k. (aber noch mehr führt noch leichter zum "eiern" )

Die Leute, die eine Pumpe mit >5000Liter/h haben (echte Liter!) sollte garkeine Schwierigkeiten haben..
(das "Minikorbproblem" ist sicherlich durch einen Kieselstein am einfachsten gelöst)...

Da ich bewusste nur "minimal" über Skimmer absauge (damit der NG Filtergraben nicht zuviel Wasserströmung erfährt),
sehe ich es als einfachste Lösung mit den 4 x 3mm Löchern zu bohren,..
(bei mir läuft aktuell der Oase 40 mit (gemessenen) 1800 Litern/h tadellos.

Ein Eiern sieht ansonsten nicht nur "doof" aus, sondern bringt auch kein sauberes Absaugen der Oberfläche

mfG. Micha


----------



## CityCobra (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AquaSkim 40 - Probleme mit Fangkorb*

Ich bin schon auf Morgen früh gespannt, ob sich nach der Verstellung/Justierung der Korb noch an der richtigen Stelle befindet.
Falls nicht werden schwerere Geschütze aufgefahren.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: AquaSkim 40 - Probleme mit Fangkorb*

@citycobra,..

Habe nochmal in deinen alten Beiträgen gestöbert:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/128

Bei der Pumpe dürfte die Saugleistung schon mehr als ausreichend sein,..
es sei denn, mit dem berühmten Y-Verteiler stimmt was nicht 

Da würde ich als nächstes mal gucken und "rumschiebern",.. bevor ich an deiner Stelle was abkleben oder bohren würde,..

mfG.


----------



## CityCobra (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: AquaSkim 40 - Probleme mit Fangkorb*

Hallo Micha! 

Als ich heute Morgen voller Neugierde zum Skimmer gelaufen bin, um nachzusehen ob der Korb sich wieder gelöst hatte stellte ich mit etwas Überraschung fest das der Fangkorb immer noch fest auf dem Rohr sitzt und sich nicht gelöst hatte.
Scheinbar hat es wohl doch etwas mit der korrekt eingestellten Höhe zu tun, dass dieses Problem bei einigen Leuten immer wieder mal auftaucht.
Ich denke mangelnde Pumpenleistung kann man in meinem Fall wohl eher ausschließen.
Werde das Verhalten des Skimmers weiter beobachten, evtl. ist das Problem ja auch schon gelöst.


Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------

